# Problemi istallazione cdrdao

## BancOMat

raga come mai quando vado a istallare cdrdai mi da questo errore :

nyCDU948.cc' || echo './'`SonyCDU948.cc

source='ToshibaReader.cc' object='ToshibaReader.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/ToshibaReader.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/ToshibaReader.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\"  -c -o ToshibaReader.o          'ToshibaReader.cc' || echo './'`ToshibaReader.cc

source='CdTextEncoder.cc' object='CdTextEncoder.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CdTextEncoder.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CdTextEncoder.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./.          export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\"  -c -o CdTextEncoder.o          'CdTextEncoder.cc' || echo './'`CdTextEncoder.cc

source='Settings.cc' object='Settings.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Settings.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Settings.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./.          export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\"  -c -o Settings.o `tes          ings.cc' || echo './'`Settings.cc

rm -f libdao.a

ar cru libdao.a main.o dao.o port.o data.o CdrDriver.o CDD2600Base.o CDD2600.o PlextorReade          cMMC.o SubChannel.o PQSubChannel16.o PWSubChannel96.o PQChannelEncoder.o GenericMMCraw.o Pl          rScan.o RicohMP6200.o ScsiIf-lib.o TaiyoYuden.o YamahaCDR10x.o TeacCdr55.o SonyCDU920.o Son          ToshibaReader.o CdTextEncoder.o Settings.o

ranlib libdao.a

g++ -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\"    -o cdrdao  main.o -L. -ldao -L../p          cdda_paranoia -L../trackdb -ltrackdb -lpthread -L../scsilib/export -lscg -lschily -lnsl

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [cdrdao] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/dao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 72, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)Last edited by BancOMat on Fri Jul 30, 2004 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco86

 *BancOmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find 
> 
> 

 

sembra l'errore che dava a me, guarda qua...

non è proprio lo stesso, pero leggendo il thread dovresti risolvere...

tu hai aggiornato gcc vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> 

 

Mi sa che nel cut&paste hai perso il nome della libreria che non trova.

Prova comunque a dare (come root) lddconfig.... magari risolve!

----------

## BancOMat

@randomaze   niente lo stesso errore

----------

## marco86

@BancOMat:hai aggiornato gcc di recente?

@Randomaze: non può essere un problema come quello del quale parlavamo nel mio topic di stamattiina, un problema di compilatore e delle libbrerie che si cerca...?

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> @Randomaze: non può essere un problema come quello del quale parlavamo nel mio topic di stamattiina, un problema di compilatore e delle libbrerie che si cerca...?

 

Tutto può essere ma non sembra essere simile perché lamenterebbe la mancanza della dir specificando il path i386.

In questo caso sembra che non specifichi proprio il nome della lib che non trova il che é abbastanza anomalo

----------

## BancOMat

ho visto che nella compilazione non trovava  ibgnomeuimm

adesso ho provato a fare : emerge libgnomeuimm

poi vi faccio sapere

----------

## marco86

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> ho visto che nella compilazione non trovava  ibgnomeuimm
> 
> adesso ho provato a fare : emerge libgnomeuimm
> 
> poi vi faccio sapere

 

ma non è una dipendenza...

```

Linux02 root # emerge -p cdrdao

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.11

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.34

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.3.6

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0----------------->eccola...

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha28-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8

Linux02 root #

```

----------

## BancOMat

infatti mi ha dato lo stesso errore bho non capisco cosa puo essere  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> infatti mi ha dato lo stesso errore bho non capisco cosa puo essere 

 

Puoi postare l'output di:

```
emerge -pv cdrdao
```

 :Question: 

----------

## GhePeU

puoi provare a compilarlo con l'use "-gnome"?

USE="-gnome" emerge cdrdao

quando si abilita quell'use, che serve per un'interfaccia grafica, il programma ha tra le dipendenze alcune librerie per i bindings C++ di gnome che potrebbero aver problemi con il cambio di compilatore gcc3.3.2/gcc3.3.3

solo un'ipotesi...

sarebbe anche utile sapere che kernel-headers stai usando, alcune versioni dei 2.6.7 avevano problemi con cdrdao ma in teoria l'ultima dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## BancOMat

niente lo stesso errore   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BancOMat

[12:33:40][root@SkyLinux](/var/tmp/portage)#emerge -pv cdrdao

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8  -gnome  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

[12:33:43][root@SkyLinux](/var/tmp/portage)#

 niente lo stesso errore

----------

## marco86

ma non mi sembra normale che ti esca 0Kb, non vovrebbe uscire se fosse così...

```

[ebuild R ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8 -gnome 0 kB 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> ma non mi sembra normale che ti esca 0Kb, non vovrebbe uscire se fosse così...

 

Se lo ha gia' scaricato e' normale

----------

## BancOMat

raga siccome non riesco a istllarlo sto cdrdao che posso usare per masterizzare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> raga siccome non riesco a istllarlo sto cdrdao che posso usare per masterizzare

 

Da linea di comando con cdrecord che si trova nel pacchetto cdrtools

----------

## BancOMat

raga vi metto tutti gli errori  ecco:

scsi-linux-sg.c:1176: error: syntax error before "sg_io"

scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: `sg_io' undeclared (first use in this function)

scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [OBJ/x86-linux-cc/scsihack.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libscg'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libscg'

        ==> MAKING "all" ON SUBDIRECTORY "SRCROOT/libschily"

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

        ==> MAKING "all" ON SUBCOMPONENT "SRCROOT/libschily/libschily.mk"

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cvmod.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/dat.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdown.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffileread.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffilewrite.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetline.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetstr.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/file_raise.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileclose.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileread.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filewrite.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flag.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flush.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fpipe.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niread.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niwrite.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixread.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixwrite.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/peekc.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd64.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoi.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoll.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/breakline.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/comerr.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpbytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpnullbytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/error.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fconv.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fexec.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fillbytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findbytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findline.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/format.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getargs.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getav0.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/geterrno.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getfp.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getdomainname.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostid.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostname.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getpagesize.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/handlecond.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jsprintf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssnprintf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssprintf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/match.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/matchl.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/movebytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/printf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/raisecond.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rename.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/saveargs.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/serrmsg.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/seterrno.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/setfp.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/snprintf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/spawn.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/sprintf.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strcatl.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strdup.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/streql.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/swabbytes.d: No such file or directory

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/usleep.d: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DIRECTORY "OBJ/x86-linux-cc"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/usleep.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/swabbytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/streql.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strdup.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strcatl.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/spawn.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/sprintf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/snprintf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/setfp.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/seterrno.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/serrmsg.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/saveargs.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rename.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/raisecond.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/movebytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/printf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/matchl.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/match.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssprintf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssnprintf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jsprintf.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/handlecond.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getpagesize.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostname.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostid.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getdomainname.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getfp.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/geterrno.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getav0.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getargs.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/format.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findline.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findbytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fillbytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fexec.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fconv.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/error.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpnullbytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpbytes.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/comerr.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/breakline.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoll.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoi.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons64.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/peekc.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixwrite.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixread.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niwrite.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niread.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fpipe.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flush.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flag.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filewrite.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileread.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileclose.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/file_raise.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetstr.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetline.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffilewrite.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffileread.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdown.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/dat.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cvmod.d"

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cvmod.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/dat.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdown.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffileread.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/ffilewrite.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetline.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fgetstr.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/file_raise.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileclose.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileread.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filewrite.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flag.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/flush.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fpipe.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niread.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/niwrite.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixwrite.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/nixread.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/peekc.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fcons64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fdup64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileluopen64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileopen64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filepos64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filereopen64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fileseek64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filesize64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/filestat64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/openfd64.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoi.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/astoll.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/breakline.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/comerr.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpbytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/cmpnullbytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/error.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fconv.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fexec.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/fillbytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findbytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/findline.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/format.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getargs.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getav0.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/geterrno.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getfp.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getdomainname.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostid.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/gethostname.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/getpagesize.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/handlecond.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jsprintf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssnprintf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/jssprintf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/match.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/matchl.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/movebytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/printf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/raisecond.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rename.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/saveargs.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/serrmsg.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/seterrno.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/setfp.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/snprintf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/spawn.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/sprintf.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strcatl.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/strdup.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/streql.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/swabbytes.o"

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/usleep.o"

        ==> ARCHIVING  "../libs/x86-linux-cc/libschily.a"

        ==> RANDOMIZING ARCHIVE "../libs/x86-linux-cc/libschily.a"

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libschily'

        ==> MAKING "all" ON SUBDIRECTORY "SRCROOT/rscsi"

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/rscsi'

../RULES/r-gmake.dep:76: OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rscsi.d: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DIRECTORY "OBJ/x86-linux-cc"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rscsi.d"

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/rscsi'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/rscsi'

        ==> COMPILING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rscsi.o"

        ==> LINKING "OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rscsi"

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lscg

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [OBJ/x86-linux-cc/rscsi] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/rscsi'

        ==> MAKING "all" ON SUBDIRECTORY "SRCROOT/export"

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/export'

/bin/rm -f libschily scg xconfig.h libschily.a libscg.a librscg.a

/bin/ln -s ../include libschily

/bin/ln -s ../libscg/scg scg

/bin/ln -s ../incs/x86-linux-cc/xconfig.h xconfig.h

/bin/ln -s ../libs/x86-linux-cc/libschily.a libschily.a

/bin/ln -s ../libs/x86-linux-cc/libscg.a libscg.a

/bin/ln -s ../libs/x86-linux-cc/librscg.a librscg.a

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/export'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib'

Making all in pccts

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts'

             Welcome to PCCTS 1.33MR32 installation

             (Version 1.33 Maintenance Release #32)

                  Released 3 March 2002

                        Featuring

         ANTLR     -- ANother Tool for Language Recognition

         DLG       -- DFA-based Lexical Analyzer Generator

         SORCERER  -- Source-to-source translator (tree walker)

http://www.antlr.org

             Trouble reports to tmoog@polhode.com

             Additional PCCTS 1.33 information at

http://www.polhode.com

To substitute gcc for CC to invoke compiler: make CC=gcc

If there are problems with cr and lf try: unzip -a ...

Making executables...

(cd ./antlr; make CC="gcc" COPT="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer")

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts/antlr'

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c antlr.c -o antlr.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c scan.c -o scan.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c err.c -o err.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c bits.c -o bits.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c build.c -o build.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c fset2.c -o fset2.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c fset.c -o fset.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c gen.c -o gen.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c globals.c -o globals.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c hash.c -o hash.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c lex.c -o lex.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c main.c -o main.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c misc.c -o misc.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c -o set.o ../support/set/set.c

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c pred.c -o pred.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c egman.c -o egman.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c mrhoist.c -o mrhoist.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN  -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c fcache.c -o fcache.o

gcc  -o ../bin/antlr antlr.o scan.o err.o bits.o build.o fset2.o fset.o gen.o globals.o hash.o lex.o main.o misc.o set.o pred.o egman.o mrhoist.o fcache.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts/antlr'

antlr executable now in bin

(cd ./dlg; make CC="gcc" COPT="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer")

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts/dlg'

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c dlg_p.c

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c dlg_a.c

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c main.c

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c err.c -o err.o

gcc -c -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 ../support/set/set.c

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c support.c -o support.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c output.c -o output.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c relabel.c -o relabel.o

gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -I../support/set -I../h -DUSER_ZZSYN -DZZLEXBUFSIZE=32000 -c automata.c -o automata.o

gcc  -o ../bin/dlg dlg_p.o dlg_a.o main.o err.o set.o support.o output.o relabel.o automata.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts/dlg'

dlg executable now in bin

       PCCTS 1.33MR32 installation complete

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/pccts'

Making all in trackdb

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/trackdb'

Makefile:286: warning: overriding commands for target `AParser.o'

Makefile:237: warning: ignoring old commands for target `AParser.o'

Makefile:292: warning: overriding commands for target `AParser.obj'

Makefile:243: warning: ignoring old commands for target `AParser.obj'

Makefile:298: warning: overriding commands for target `DLexerBase.o'

Makefile:249: warning: ignoring old commands for target `DLexerBase.o'

Makefile:304: warning: overriding commands for target `DLexerBase.obj'

Makefile:255: warning: ignoring old commands for target `DLexerBase.obj'

Makefile:310: warning: overriding commands for target `ATokenBuffer.o'

Makefile:261: warning: ignoring old commands for target `ATokenBuffer.o'

Makefile:316: warning: overriding commands for target `ATokenBuffer.obj'

Makefile:267: warning: ignoring old commands for target `ATokenBuffer.obj'

source='Cddb.cc' object='Cddb.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Cddb.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Cddb.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Cddb.o `test -f 'Cddb.cc' || echo './'`Cddb.cc

source='lec.cc' object='lec.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/lec.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/lec.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o lec.o `test -f 'lec.cc' || echo './'`lec.cc

source='Toc.cc' object='Toc.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Toc.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Toc.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Toc.o `test -f 'Toc.cc' || echo './'`Toc.cc

source='TrackDataList.cc' object='TrackDataList.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TrackDataList.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TrackDataList.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TrackDataList.o `test -f 'TrackDataList.cc' || echo './'`TrackDataList.cc

source='CdTextContainer.cc' object='CdTextContainer.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CdTextContainer.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CdTextContainer.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CdTextContainer.o `test -f 'CdTextContainer.cc' || echo './'`CdTextContainer.cc

source='Msf.cc' object='Msf.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Msf.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Msf.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Msf.o `test -f 'Msf.cc' || echo './'`Msf.cc

source='Track.cc' object='Track.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Track.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Track.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Track.o `test -f 'Track.cc' || echo './'`Track.cc

source='util.cc' object='util.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/util.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/util.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o util.o `test -f 'util.cc' || echo './'`util.cc

source='CdTextItem.cc' object='CdTextItem.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CdTextItem.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CdTextItem.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CdTextItem.o `test -f 'CdTextItem.cc' || echo './'`CdTextItem.cc

source='SubTrack.cc' object='SubTrack.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/SubTrack.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/SubTrack.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o SubTrack.o `test -f 'SubTrack.cc' || echo './'`SubTrack.cc

source='TrackData.cc' object='TrackData.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TrackData.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TrackData.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TrackData.o `test -f 'TrackData.cc' || echo './'`TrackData.cc

source='./../pccts/h/AParser.cpp' object='AParser.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/AParser.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/AParser.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o AParser.o `test -f './../pccts/h/AParser.cpp' || echo './'`./../pccts/h/AParser.cpp

source='./../pccts/h/DLexerBase.cpp' object='DLexerBase.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/DLexerBase.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/DLexerBase.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o DLexerBase.o `test -f './../pccts/h/DLexerBase.cpp' || echo './'`./../pccts/h/DLexerBase.cpp

source='./../pccts/h/ATokenBuffer.cpp' object='ATokenBuffer.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/ATokenBuffer.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/ATokenBuffer.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o ATokenBuffer.o `test -f './../pccts/h/ATokenBuffer.cpp' || echo './'`./../pccts/h/ATokenBuffer.cpp

./../pccts/bin/antlr -k 3 -CC  -w2 -fl TocLexer.dlg -ft TocParserTokens.h ./TocParser.g

Antlr parser generator   Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

./../pccts/bin/dlg -C2 -CC -cl TocLexerBase TocLexer.dlg

dlg  Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

./../pccts/bin/antlr -k 3 -CC  -w2 -fl TocLexer.dlg -ft TocParserTokens.h ./TocParser.g

Antlr parser generator   Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

./../pccts/bin/dlg -C2 -CC -cl TocLexerBase TocLexer.dlg

dlg  Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

source='TocLexerBase.cpp' object='TocLexerBase.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TocLexerBase.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TocLexerBase.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TocLexerBase.o `test -f 'TocLexerBase.cpp' || echo './'`TocLexerBase.cpp

./../pccts/bin/antlr -k 1 -CC  -w2 -fl CueLexer.dlg -ft CueParserTokens.h ./CueParser.g

Antlr parser generator   Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

./../pccts/bin/dlg -C2 -CC -cl CueLexerBase CueLexer.dlg

dlg  Version 1.33MR32   1989-2001

source='CueParserGram.cpp' object='CueParserGram.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CueParserGram.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CueParserGram.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CueParserGram.o `test -f 'CueParserGram.cpp' || echo './'`CueParserGram.cpp

source='CueLexerBase.cpp' object='CueLexerBase.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CueLexerBase.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CueLexerBase.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CueLexerBase.o `test -f 'CueLexerBase.cpp' || echo './'`CueLexerBase.cpp

source='TocParser.cpp' object='TocParser.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TocParser.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TocParser.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TocParser.o `test -f 'TocParser.cpp' || echo './'`TocParser.cpp

source='TocParserGram.cpp' object='TocParserGram.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TocParserGram.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TocParserGram.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TocParserGram.o `test -f 'TocParserGram.cpp' || echo './'`TocParserGram.cpp

source='CueParser.cpp' object='CueParser.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CueParser.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CueParser.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../pccts/h    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CueParser.o `test -f 'CueParser.cpp' || echo './'`CueParser.cpp

rm -f libtrackdb.a

ar cru libtrackdb.a Cddb.o lec.o Toc.o TrackDataList.o CdTextContainer.o Msf.o Track.o util.o CdTextItem.o SubTrack.o TrackData.o AParser.o DLexerBase.o ATokenBuffer.o TocParser.o TocParserGram.o TocLexerBase.o CueParser.o CueParserGram.o CueLexerBase.o

ranlib libtrackdb.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/trackdb'

Making all in utils

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/utils'

source='toc2cue.cc' object='toc2cue.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/toc2cue.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/toc2cue.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o toc2cue.o `test -f 'toc2cue.cc' || echo './'`toc2cue.cc

source='main.c' object='main.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/main.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/main.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'main.c' || echo './'`main.c

source='cue2toc.c' object='cue2toc.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/cue2toc.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/cue2toc.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'cue2toc.c' || echo './'`cue2toc.c

source='timecode.c' object='timecode.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/timecode.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/timecode.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'timecode.c' || echo './'`timecode.c

source='toc2mp3.cc' object='toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/toc2mp3-toc2mp3.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/toc2mp3-toc2mp3.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../trackdb    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o `test -f 'toc2mp3.cc' || echo './'`toc2mp3.cc

g++  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o toc2cue  toc2cue.o -L../trackdb -ltrackdb -lnsl

gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o cue2toc  main.o cue2toc.o timecode.o  -lnsl

g++  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o toc2mp3  toc2mp3-toc2mp3.o -L../trackdb -ltrackdb  -lmp3lame -lnsl

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/utils'

Making all in paranoia

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/paranoia'

source='paranoia.c' object='paranoia.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/paranoia.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/paranoia.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'paranoia.c' || echo './'`paranoia.c

source='p_block.c' object='p_block.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/p_block.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/p_block.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'p_block.c' || echo './'`p_block.c

source='overlap.c' object='overlap.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/overlap.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/overlap.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'overlap.c' || echo './'`overlap.c

source='gap.c' object='gap.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/gap.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/gap.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'gap.c' || echo './'`gap.c

source='isort.c' object='isort.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/isort.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/isort.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..     -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c `test -f 'isort.c' || echo './'`isort.c

rm -f libcdda_paranoia.a

ar cru libcdda_paranoia.a paranoia.o p_block.o overlap.o gap.o isort.o

ranlib libcdda_paranoia.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/paranoia'

Making all in dao

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/dao'

source='main.cc' object='main.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/main.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/main.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o main.o `test -f 'main.cc' || echo './'`main.cc

source='dao.cc' object='dao.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/dao.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/dao.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o dao.o `test -f 'dao.cc' || echo './'`dao.cc

source='port.cc' object='port.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/port.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/port.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o port.o `test -f 'port.cc' || echo './'`port.cc

source='data.cc' object='data.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/data.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/data.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o data.o `test -f 'data.cc' || echo './'`data.cc

source='CdrDriver.cc' object='CdrDriver.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CdrDriver.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CdrDriver.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CdrDriver.o `test -f 'CdrDriver.cc' || echo './'`CdrDriver.cc

source='CDD2600Base.cc' object='CDD2600Base.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CDD2600Base.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CDD2600Base.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CDD2600Base.o `test -f 'CDD2600Base.cc' || echo './'`CDD2600Base.cc

source='CDD2600.cc' object='CDD2600.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CDD2600.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CDD2600.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CDD2600.o `test -f 'CDD2600.cc' || echo './'`CDD2600.cc

source='PlextorReader.cc' object='PlextorReader.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/PlextorReader.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/PlextorReader.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o PlextorReader.o `test -f 'PlextorReader.cc' || echo './'`PlextorReader.cc

source='GenericMMC.cc' object='GenericMMC.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/GenericMMC.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/GenericMMC.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o GenericMMC.o `test -f 'GenericMMC.cc' || echo './'`GenericMMC.cc

source='SubChannel.cc' object='SubChannel.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/SubChannel.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/SubChannel.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o SubChannel.o `test -f 'SubChannel.cc' || echo './'`SubChannel.cc

source='PQSubChannel16.cc' object='PQSubChannel16.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/PQSubChannel16.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/PQSubChannel16.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o PQSubChannel16.o `test -f 'PQSubChannel16.cc' || echo './'`PQSubChannel16.cc

source='PWSubChannel96.cc' object='PWSubChannel96.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/PWSubChannel96.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/PWSubChannel96.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o PWSubChannel96.o `test -f 'PWSubChannel96.cc' || echo './'`PWSubChannel96.cc

source='PQChannelEncoder.cc' object='PQChannelEncoder.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/PQChannelEncoder.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/PQChannelEncoder.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o PQChannelEncoder.o `test -f 'PQChannelEncoder.cc' || echo './'`PQChannelEncoder.cc

source='GenericMMCraw.cc' object='GenericMMCraw.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/GenericMMCraw.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/GenericMMCraw.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o GenericMMCraw.o `test -f 'GenericMMCraw.cc' || echo './'`GenericMMCraw.cc

source='PlextorReaderScan.cc' object='PlextorReaderScan.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/PlextorReaderScan.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/PlextorReaderScan.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o PlextorReaderScan.o `test -f 'PlextorReaderScan.cc' || echo './'`PlextorReaderScan.cc

source='RicohMP6200.cc' object='RicohMP6200.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/RicohMP6200.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/RicohMP6200.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o RicohMP6200.o `test -f 'RicohMP6200.cc' || echo './'`RicohMP6200.cc

source='ScsiIf-lib.cc' object='ScsiIf-lib.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/ScsiIf-lib.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/ScsiIf-lib.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o ScsiIf-lib.o `test -f 'ScsiIf-lib.cc' || echo './'`ScsiIf-lib.cc

source='TaiyoYuden.cc' object='TaiyoYuden.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TaiyoYuden.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TaiyoYuden.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TaiyoYuden.o `test -f 'TaiyoYuden.cc' || echo './'`TaiyoYuden.cc

source='YamahaCDR10x.cc' object='YamahaCDR10x.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/YamahaCDR10x.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/YamahaCDR10x.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o YamahaCDR10x.o `test -f 'YamahaCDR10x.cc' || echo './'`YamahaCDR10x.cc

source='TeacCdr55.cc' object='TeacCdr55.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/TeacCdr55.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/TeacCdr55.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o TeacCdr55.o `test -f 'TeacCdr55.cc' || echo './'`TeacCdr55.cc

source='SonyCDU920.cc' object='SonyCDU920.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/SonyCDU920.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/SonyCDU920.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o SonyCDU920.o `test -f 'SonyCDU920.cc' || echo './'`SonyCDU920.cc

source='SonyCDU948.cc' object='SonyCDU948.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/SonyCDU948.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/SonyCDU948.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o SonyCDU948.o `test -f 'SonyCDU948.cc' || echo './'`SonyCDU948.cc

source='ToshibaReader.cc' object='ToshibaReader.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/ToshibaReader.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/ToshibaReader.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o ToshibaReader.o `test -f 'ToshibaReader.cc' || echo './'`ToshibaReader.cc

source='CdTextEncoder.cc' object='CdTextEncoder.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/CdTextEncoder.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CdTextEncoder.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o CdTextEncoder.o `test -f 'CdTextEncoder.cc' || echo './'`CdTextEncoder.cc

source='Settings.cc' object='Settings.o' libtool=no \

depfile='.deps/Settings.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/Settings.TPo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./../trackdb -I./../paranoia -I./../scsilib/export -I./../scsilib/export/libschily   -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Settings.o `test -f 'Settings.cc' || echo './'`Settings.cc

rm -f libdao.a

ar cru libdao.a main.o dao.o port.o data.o CdrDriver.o CDD2600Base.o CDD2600.o PlextorReader.o GenericMMC.o SubChannel.o PQSubChannel16.o PWSubChannel96.o PQChannelEncoder.o GenericMMCraw.o PlextorReaderScan.o RicohMP6200.o ScsiIf-lib.o TaiyoYuden.o YamahaCDR10x.o TeacCdr55.o SonyCDU920.o SonyCDU948.o ToshibaReader.o CdTextEncoder.o Settings.o

ranlib libdao.a

g++ -DDRIVER_TABLE_FILE=\"/usr/share/cdrdao/drivers\" -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o cdrdao  main.o -L. -ldao -L../paranoia -lcdda_paranoia -L../trackdb -ltrackdb -lpthread -L../scsilib/export -lscg -lschily -lnsl

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lscg

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [cdrdao] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/dao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 72, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

[15:35:24][root@SkyLinux](/usr/bin)#

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]

@BancOMat: non c'e' bisogno di mettere tutto l'output... edita il post e riduci le linee se non rendi il post illeggibile

[/MOD]

----------

## motaboy

il problema nasce qua:

```

scsi-linux-sg.c:1176: error: syntax error before "sg_io" 

 scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: `sg_io' undeclared (first use in this function) 

 scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once 

 scsi-linux-sg.c:1187: error: for each function it appears in.) 

 make[4]: *** [OBJ/x86-linux-cc/scsihack.o] Error 1 

 make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

 make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1/work/cdrdao-1.1.8/scsilib/libscg' 

 make[3]: *** [all] Error 2 

```

fallisce la compilazione di libscg, dopo di che tutti gli errori di linking sono causati appunto dalla mancanza della libreria.

----------

## BancOMat

come la istallo  la lib libscg

----------

## motaboy

Il problema é che la compila cdrdao. solo che per quell'errore fallisce. Non so come funziona quindi non saprei come correggerlo.

----------

## BancOMat

ho provato ad emergere le lib gconfmm  ma niente   :Crying or Very sad:  non rieso propio a risolvere sto problema

----------

## motaboy

Ha la use gnome attivata? non so se centra ma prova a tirarla via.

----------

## BancOMat

ho queste come USE

USE="ipv6 X kde cdr qt alsa jpeg dvb mysql php -gnome -gtk"

----------

## BancOMat

ho notato anche se istallo sta lib libcdio che serve a k3b mi va in errore

h=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -c -o _cdio_osx.lo `test -f '_cdio_osx.c' || echo './'`_cdio_osx.c

make[2]: *** [_cdio_linux.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm -f .libs/_cdio_osx.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I-I../lib/ -I../include/ -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -c _cdio_osx.c -MT _cdio_osx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_osx.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/_cdio_osx.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I-I../lib/ -I../include/ -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wunused -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wnested-externs -Wno-sign-compare -c _cdio_osx.c -MT _cdio_osx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_osx.TPlo -o _cdio_osx.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/_cdio_osx.lo _cdio_osx.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libcdio-0.64/work/libcdio-0.64/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libcdio-0.64/work/libcdio-0.64'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libcdio-0.64 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 18, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

[15:39:24][root@SkyLinux](/home/bancomat)#

----------

## motaboy

Ok. Non capisco nessi tra cdrdao ed ill tuo tentativo di emerge gconfmm visto che hai la use gnome disattivata.

----------

## BancOMat

@motaboy  li sto provando tutti visto vado avanti da  na settimana co sto errore

----------

## BancOMat

raga nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Bha, io l'ho riemerso e mi da vari errori ma poi la compilazione funziona. Ho scoperto che la libscg utilizzata é quella di cdrtools. Tu l'hai giá emerso? prova a riemergerlo e poi dopo emergi cdrdao.

----------

## BancOMat

Raga perfavore aiutatemi a trovare una soluzione ci sto uscendo pazzo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che cflags hai nel tuo make.conf?

----------

## BancOMat

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="php mysql ipv6 X -kde gnome gtk2 cdrw cdr -qt alsa jpeg dvb"

LINGUAS="it"

----------

## BancOMat

se vi puo servire 

```

[19:50:06][root@SkyLinux](/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin)#emerge -pv k3b

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1  -debug -debug +gnome  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r1  -debug -djbfft +oss -static  235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2  -debug  611 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1  -mmx  181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b  -debug +esd +nls  577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/avifile-0.7.38.20030710-r1  -3dnow +X +alsa +avi -debug -dvd +esd -mmx +oggvorbis -qt +sdl -sse -static +truetype +xv +zlib  2,820 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2  +gtk +jpeg -mmx +oggvorbis +png  650 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3  -3dnow +X +avi -debug -dv +gtk -mmx +quicktime +sdl -sse -yv12  1,226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8   204 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4   250 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-0.6.11  -3dnow +X -(altivec) +avi -debug +encode -mmx +mpeg +quicktime +sdl -sse  3,228 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.69  -cddb  1,375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.20-r1  +xml2  931 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sox-12.17.4-r2  +alsa +encode +mad +oggvorbis +oss  407 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  -audiofile +mad +xmms  292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.12-r1  +arts +arts -debug -debug -dvdr +encode -flac -kde +mad -monkey +oggvorbis  6,216 kB

 

Total size of downloads: 19,212 kB

 
```

emerge info 

```

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7 i686 Unknown CPU Type

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr cdrw crypt cups dvb encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg ldap libg++ libwww linguas_it mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

----------

